# Deca-Drol Max Complete Stack



## TJTJ (Sep 28, 2011)

Has anyone ran IML's recommend Deca-Drol Max Complete Stack? And what is your feed back on it?


----------



## TJTJ (Sep 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2011)

I was running Deca-Drol myself for a few weeks and was loving it, strength was going up and BF was going down! I stopped for "other reasons", but I really liked it the few weeks I ran it.


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 1, 2011)

hrmm..."other reasons"?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> hrmm..."other reasons"?



I am on TRT for life.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 21, 2011)

*Thread Resurrection ! *

What if you stak Deca-Drol with SDMZ? 3 caps of each, daily, for four weeks?

Thoughts?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> *Thread Resurrection ! *
> 
> What if you stak Deca-Drol with SDMZ? 3 caps of each, daily, for four weeks?
> 
> Thoughts?


You are basically combining similar components of Metha-Drol Extreme with that stack.

In other words it would be sick!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 21, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You are basically combining similar components of Metha-Drol Extreme with that stack.
> 
> In other words it would be sick!




stole the words right out of my mouth!

my buddy just ran a 4 week cycle of that methadrol and loved it! he said he went from maxin 315 to repping it for 5


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 21, 2011)

oh...Together they are the components of Metha-Drol. I completely missed that.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> oh...Together they are the components of Metha-Drol. I completely missed that.



Each cap of Metha-Drol contains 10mg Superdrol, 15mg Dimethazine and 15mg MAX LMG

Each cap of Super DMZ is 10mg Superdrol and 10mg Dimethazine.

Each cap of Deca-Drol contains 25mg MAX LMG


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Each cap of Super DMZ is 10mg Superdrol and 10mg Dimethazine.
> 
> Each cap of Deca-Drol contains 25mg MAX LMG



Will this combo aromatize?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Will this combo aromatize?


Highly unlikely but Superdrol has been known to cause gyno through other pathways and MAX LMG has  progestational activity.


----------



## whammond597 (Dec 6, 2011)

I can vouch for that

<---- superdrol gyno victim


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 7, 2011)

^^  you don't have much street cred bro..


----------



## jhill032 (Dec 7, 2011)

im currently on my 4th week of dmz and im loving it!, ive gained 18 lbs so far, and i was wondering if i would be good to run deca drol max for 4 weeks right after? ive been running advanced cycle support (4 a day) while on the dmz. should i start some sort of pct if i do run the deca or should i wait?


----------

